
Views on Ali Damo's CT scan Covid-19 diagnostic AI with claimed accuracy of 96% - pspct
https://www.covid19readings.com/articles/2020/02/23/How-To-View-Ali-Damo-AI-COVID-19-CT-Technology
======
pspct
The top two answers from Zhihu (Quora style question-answer site from
China)represented the views from a doctor on the COVID-19 frontline and a
medical imaging + AI researcher. Super interesting!

